# Neutered male and young female in Chicagoland



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a pair of ratties that I need to find a new home for. I have only had them for about 2-3 months but allergies to them have gotten unbearable. My asthma is out of control, and everytime I handle them, I break out in hives, so I haven't been handling them like I should and it's not fair to them.
The male is around 8 months old and has been neutered, I guess his coloring would be considered American blue. He is a little shy at first but warms up very quickly.
The female is around 3 months old and is a black berkshire rex. She is a spitfire and loves to play, and run around. She is always at the front of the cage when she sees you. 
They will come with all of thier supplies which includes: 3 level cage, 2 bags of food, water bottle, food dish, toys, 3 hammocks, 3 sets of cage liners.
Contact me at
[email protected]


----------

